# milloin viimeksi herkistyit jouluna



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I read this magazine article headlined "Milloin viimeksi herkistyit jouluna"?

What does the question mean? 

When was the last time you were being allergic to Christmas? Or,
When was the last time you became touched by Christmas?


----------



## Gavril

I would guess that it means, "When was the last time you *became touched* by Christmas?", but without more context I'm not sure.


----------



## Tuuliska

I'd say "When did you last become touched *at* Christmas?" Not by Christmas.

I feel like there should be a better translation than "become touched", though... I think _herkistyä _has the feeling of almost being teary-eyed (though not necessarily literally crying)? Although not in the negative sense (I think).


----------



## akana

Actually, we say *on* Christmas (see edit at bottom).

A natural-sounding translation could be:

"When was the last time you felt touched/moved on Christmas?"

And of course there are many other alternatives. Perhaps "moved" would be better, since you can say "moved to tears" if needed, whereas you cannot say "touched to tears."

Edit: As Gavril points out below there is regional variation concerning on Christmas/at Christmas. It also depends on whether you're referring to the season of Christmas or Christmas day.


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> Actually, we say *on* Christmas (at least in the states).



Not me. I'm from the west coast and I say "at" or "during", never "on".


----------



## akana

Gavril said:


> Not me. I'm from the west coast and I say "at" or "during", never "on".



Interesting, thanks. In my region (the midwest) it also depends on whether you're referring to Christmas day or the season of Christmas/"Christmas time." I see there is also another WR thread on it here.


----------



## Gavril

akana said:


> Interesting, thanks. In my region (the midwest) it also depends on whether you're referring to Christmas day or the season of Christmas/"Christmas time." I see there is also another WR thread on it here.



I shouldn't have said that I never use "on Christmas". To be more precise,

"on Christmas" = "on Christmas day" = _joulupäivänä_
"at Christmas" = "during the Christmas season" = _joulunaikana_

The point is that I wouldn't use "on" to replace "at", since it means something different.


----------



## akana

Yes, that's true. I'll edit my post.

So, can _jouluna_ mean "during the Christmas season" as well as "on Christmas day?"


----------



## etrade

"at Christmas" = "during the Christmas season" = joulunaikana = jouluna


----------

